# why is our world going to hell?



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Im about ready to give up reading the news. Everything I read recently is so depressing. Why is the world going to hell?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

No news is good news. Good news is bad news.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Our world has been going to hell for a long time now, theres too many problems to even discuss in one post.

*What do you believe in? Heaven or hell?
You don't beleive in heaven cause we're livin in hell

*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*TOO TRUE SB* HEAVEN HAS TO BE REAL AND THE NEWS IS SO FUCKING DEPRESSING EXPECTALLY WHEN SOME EVENTS ARE RIGHT ON YOUR DOORSTEP


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think every generation in the history of the world has probably thought this.

The internet, man. It's frying people's brain cells.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

people can't see the wood for the trees. some leaders who can take in the whole picture would be a refreshing start. fairer, socialist systems might help


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

You know people are products of their environments

a few examples

Kids growing up in certain areas in the Middle East from a very young age were taught to hate Americans, so as they get older their hate is only going to grow for Americans even though Americans have never personally done anything to them.

Someone who is abused as a child, when they get older, they are very likely to be abusive to their own children because all they know is abuse and hate etc etc

An example closer to home for me, my friend, Has 4 or 5 siblings all with different fathers. His own father is almost absent in his life. His mom does drugs and is quite a mess herself. Growing up in that environment is not healthy and that shapes your mentality. So as you grow you take on some of the same traits. Now at 18, my friend is about to be a father, he has no job, no money, all he basically does is get high and have sex with different girls, not even caring about reprocussions. Imagine if he had good parents?? That could have changed his life and the way he is now.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

it's sad that you're probably right soul. i don't know about america and the middle east. why is it important to the people there to bring up their children to hate americans? probably down to politicians and economists.

i think it must be a terrible burden for people who were abused as children to know that society is ready to accuse them of being abusers. i'm sure many are not.

i grew up in a place where there were alot of bombs, murder etc and i despise those things

i believe peoples innate qualities can override environment. i don't think in 20 years you need to be reinforcing attitudes you grew up around.

as i said; you're probably right but it doesn't have to be that way


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

People have been saying that the world is going to hell since they've been able to speak. It's a matter of degrees, who you are, where you live, your standards, what shit is going down at the current time....but the earth spins on regardless of what we do or don't do. A fantastic standard of life, view of the world, might be someone elses hell ! When there is a consensus on what we are trying to achieve, then I'll give a damn.

I reckon, as the final cosmic joke, that the entire population of the planet will achieve peace (assuming that that is what everyone wants - who's to say what is best ?!) in 4 billion years time...when the sun expands into a red giant and burns us all to death.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

> When there is a consensus on what we are trying to achieve, then I'll give a damn.


Right on!
Me too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

What is hell?...War, starvation, famine, poverty, murder, financial crisis?

Yep, I think those things pretty much sum up why the world is "going to hell." Well, like martinelv said, those things have been occuring since the pharoahs ruled Egypt. If the world hasn't gone to hell in the 498493 gazillion years since these things have been occuring, then it probably won't be going to hell anytime soon. So ya mine as well deal with it because it's never going to change and we most likely will not be going to hell anytime soon(unless Bush somehow gets elected president for a 3rd term in the year 2008)


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

"The entire population of the planet will achieve peace (assuming that that is what everyone wants - who's to say what is best ?!) in 4 billion years time...when the sun expands into a red giant and burns us all to death."

LOL.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Heaven and Hell are both ****-sapian words/Ideas, we invented them, so in that context we see and experience Heaven and Hell everyday....we also have both Heaven and Hell inside us. In the big scheme of things (Universe/Earth) Earth can be Heaven and we are Hell. An Earth without us would be Heaven. But thats just a some Human beings opinion of Heaven which is a word/Idea invented by Humans. To cut a long story short the world is going to Hell because of us, either that or we are Hell, I havent decided yet,...its early in the morning.

Alex :?


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Wait I think i may have answered the wrong question (should have read it correctly) So the question is "Why is OUR world going to hell"

Dakotajo do you mean that as in we (Humans) own the Earth or do you mean it as in the WORLD we have created for ourselves as in the structure of society and how we have chosen to exist. Which has been much the same since day dot.

The answer above is assuming we dont own the Universe/Earth and that we are part of it. (an absurd concept ..I know)

Sorry for the confusion....can you specify please? 

Alex


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I mean why are there people that continue to intentionally sabotage our life on earth? Its as if there are certain people that simply hate prosperity. The direction our world is heading makes me very depressed.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

When has the world ever been going in a good direction?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I think every generation in the history of the world has probably thought this.
> 
> The internet, man. It's frying people's brain cells.


I cant think...why cant I think?

Hell is...my Mother.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

This is all monumentally complicated question, which (in line with my Existential/Nihillist/Camus-like-Absurdity beliefs) in my own view has a fairly simple answer. I wrote this a while ago, thusly:

"Human intelligence is self-defeating. Because of the nature of our 'intelligence, our special kind of 'self-awareness' and curiosity, and our drive to explore, ask questions that don't have answers, over-populate, the selfish gene, morality (for our own ends), is destined to self-destruct. Human intelligence is unable to stop it's downward spiral into self-destruction, because of it's very nature. The human race is a rapidly multiplying tumor on the planet. People may point to art. beauty, love, acts of complete sacrifice, but even these (if they too do not contribute to the final downfall, which they probably do) pale into insignificance to the descruction we are causing to ourselves and everything around us. And all of this in a staggeringly small scale of time. Even if we managed to populate every planet in the universe, there would be a limit to our expansion. Unless we come to some kind of 'enlightenment' that is at the moment beyond us, we are ultimately doomed But, as Camus said, the absudity of this state of affairs does not mean that we should all kill ourselves or go and live in a cave. We should just accept this life and all it's suffering, and do the best we can for ourselves and others, in the time we have."


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> This is all monumentally complicated question, which (in line with my Existential/Nihillist/Camus-like-Absurdity beliefs) in my own view has a fairly simple answer. I wrote this a while ago, thusly:
> 
> "Human intelligence is self-defeating. Because of the nature of our 'intelligence, our special kind of 'self-awareness' and curiosity, and our drive to explore, ask questions that don't have answers, over-populate, the selfish gene, morality (for our own ends), is destined to self-destruct. Human intelligence is unable to stop it's downward spiral into self-destruction, because of it's very nature. The human race is a rapidly multiplying tumor on the planet. People may point to art. beauty, love, acts of complete sacrifice, but even these (if they too do not contribute to the final downfall, which they probably do) pale into insignificance to the descruction we are causing to ourselves and everything around us. And all of this in a staggeringly small scale of time. Even if we managed to populate every planet in the universe, there would be a limit to our expansion. Unless we come to some kind of 'enlightenment' that is at the moment beyond us, we are ultimately doomed But, as Camus said, the absudity of this state of affairs does not mean that we should all kill ourselves or go and live in a cave. We should just accept this life and all it's suffering, and do the best we can for ourselves and others, in the time we have."


You're a Philosopher (a proper Philosopher) NO WONDER you have an anxiety disorder, and an identity disorder...



Martinelv said:


> the selfish gene


Please EXPLAIN!

You're good at turning people to a new Philosophy.. Without DP you'd probably be a Politician.

Your right. There's NO POINT moving to Mars, dabbling with aliens, and extending on the "Psychiatric system" philosophy if we keep hurting each other and neglecting each other.

"animals", and probably ALIENS can "smell" lack of honest intentions a MILE away.. Although dogs always go evil in my presence.

We're not "Pure", caring and loving.. Most people couldn't be "selfless" if you put a gun to their head OR GAVE THEM WRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS.

Maybe... put everyone into.. DP OF THEIR HEAD & NECK (Let their Psyche and voicebox DREAM), then remove their analytical (Interpretive thought), I think we'd be closer to nature.

We need to heighten CONSCIENCE, social responsibility and conscientiousness, and encourage relf-reliance.

We need strong positive SIMPLIFIED ideals and more emotional honesty.

We need to get rid of the TOXIC JUNK inside _people_.

We wont SEEM so smart when we effectively FLUSH OURSELVES DOWN THE TOILET


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

> Your right. There's NO POINT moving to Mars, dabbling with aliens, and extending on the "Psychiatric system" philosophy if we keep hurting each other and neglecting each other.


I made a mistake.
It's supposed to be "You're right." in the first sentance

Dont worry about it.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Too kind.

Although I'm not really a philosopher, in any sense of the word. I'm rather loath towards indulging philosophy. Apart from making me dizzy, I can't really see how (apart from - perhaps, the philosophy of mathematics and logic) it really applies to anything. Like Mr I. Newton said, Poetry and Philosophy are very nice and dandy...but what do they DO? I guess they are usefull to study, however, much like Law and Latin, for precision of thought.

Anyway, that's just my 'view' of humanity, or rather humans as a species. Although the 'humans as tumour' thing is only an analogy, I can't but help and see the similarities between us on our planet, and a tumour, or perhaps a fast breeding parasite on an apple. Who can really hope to know though.

The 'Selfish Gene' is a title of a book by Richard Dawkins. The idea behind it is basically that we are doomed by our 'selfish' genes to continue to replicate, in spite of ourselves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Too kind.
> 
> Although I'm not really a philosopher, in any sense of the word. I'm rather loath towards indulging philosophy. Apart from making me dizzy, I can't really see how (apart from - perhaps, the philosophy of mathematics and logic) it really applies to anything. Like Mr I. Newton said, Poetry and Philosophy are very nice and dandy...but what do they DO? I guess they are useful to study, however, much like Law and Latin, for precision of thought.
> 
> ...


I'm not having kids, because I wouldn't look after them. I'd ABUSE them, the same way my Parents abused me.
Does Ghost have the selfish gene?

The Human race IS a tumour. Call it ignorance.

I think Marilyn Manson said, that the most IMPORTANT thing at the moment is that high school kids have access to ALOT of information (Academically speaking), so that we go out into the world educated, able to think, and intellectual.

I think He's right. High School's all over the world would start a "new age" of prosperity if all the cocky kids started having access to education. The syllabus now seems to be very limiting intellectually and narrow in it's indulgence (?)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Is it true that in some states in America, it's illegal to teach Evolution in some schools ? I've heard rumours of this, but couldn't believe it. Actually, thinking about it, i can believe it, but still...

Freedom of religion, or freedom from religion ? I can never be sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

*SHUT UP*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

dunno if its illegal martin, but i went to a private christian academy, and our science class was all about creation. that was the worst class by far, they just couldnt answer any of my questions and i was labled a troublemaker. i actually renounced my christianity in that class and havent looked back since.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)




----------

